# JIANGMEN | Poly Center | 220m | 41 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

江门新地标！高220米！打造大型商场＋五星级酒店！_腾讯新闻


厉害了！江门新地标动工开建！未来滨江新区将迎来一座220米高的写字楼&一家五星级酒店！江门保利中心220米写字楼效果图落成后将成为江门的最高建筑！10月24日上午，保利中心写字楼暨皇冠假日酒……




new.qq.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it's here: Poly Center, Jiangmen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is already surrounded by residential buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-23 by mshoe654468


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 24 by mshoe654468的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族
on the left


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

the rendering by mshoe654468的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, the main tower is rising


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

ON HOLD

Crane is down

2022-07-15 by mshoe654468 










2022-07-18 by mshoe654468


----------

